# What did you give and get for Christmas?



## Parson (Dec 25, 2011)

I made four pens to give away to friends and family and a lidded box (my first) to my sweet wife, which had some jewelry in it she had her eye on for a while. 

I'll post pix of the box later after the holiday, but it's a Brooks-poured PR and it's spectacular. Seriously. I was stunned with the way it looked when I was finished.

The wife was very generous this year, and I got a bunch of lathe accessories for kitless pen making. Collet set, keyless chuck, and a Rockler denim apron because she's still mad that I keep ruining shirts with CA glue on them, even though I only wear garage sale clothing out in the shop.

Santa brought me two fun toys requiring batteries AND the batteries: a helicopter and a Lamborghini.

So what did you give and what did you get?


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 25, 2011)

I already posted in Tools thread, but 
We don't exchange gifts much anymore... we both just get what we want during the year, but this year my son gave me a Woodcut Coring system so I don't waste so much wood when I'm doing bowls... I normally generate about one 55 gal drum of shavings a week... now maybe I can cut it back to 1/2 that... can't wait to try it out.

He also gave my wife a 19" flat screen TV/DVD player combo for her art studio... need to get that set up for her right away.


----------



## DSallee (Dec 25, 2011)

I got a GPS from my parents... nice gift but the REAL gift is that my mother beat cancer a few months ago!! She is no longer doing chemo and is cancer free!!! I couldn't ask for anything better!!

Dave


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 25, 2011)

*Hmmm*

My spouse and I went a little heavy this year.
Combined birthday and christmas Helen gave me a 60" Panasonic Plasma TV.
I gave her a Dell Inspirion Computer to place her 8 year old one.  Had to add in a printer because the old one was so old it was not compatible with Windows 7.
We also gave the little things that we always give each other.


----------



## Florida Marine (Dec 25, 2011)

Lots of clothes...but my favorite gift was the 80% receiver jig/kit from Tactical Machining so I can turn out my own AR Lowers now!

Also got a gift cert to Wood Craft and a HD one.  All in all, great Christmas.

Going to head over to work later on I have folks who work 24/7/365 so I have folks on watch today and want to thank them and drop off some baked goods.

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## mredburn (Dec 25, 2011)

I made all seven of my grandkids and my niece and her husband pesonalized checkers plus a checker board for each family.  I cut their initials into the tops of the checkers made out of Mahogany and ash. Then I filled in the initials with thier favorite color in PR. I made my daughter a pen in sterling silver. It was suspposed to be done last year but that one blew up at the last minute. This one fought me all the way as well. I will post pictures later.


----------



## Fibonacci (Dec 25, 2011)

I got the Spyro Skylander game.

I made all of the family turned picture frames, a couple of bowls in maple and red gum, some scrolled wall art, and the obligatory pens.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Dec 25, 2011)

I got a new Festool Midi Vac. And my wife got tickets to the Lord of the Rings Symphony.


----------



## Rick P (Dec 25, 2011)

My son got some toys, including this hex bug race track that is very cool!

My wife and I shared our Yule celibration with several friends, a truly wonderful holiday.


----------



## Whaler (Dec 25, 2011)

All of my hints paid off and I got just what I wanted.


----------



## EBorraga (Dec 25, 2011)

I got front row tickets to see Roger Waters play The Wall!! That was a present to myself:biggrin: Gwen hates Pink Floyd, so i'm gonna have to find a friend to take.


----------



## Rick P (Dec 25, 2011)

EBorraga said:


> I got front row tickets to see Roger Waters play The Wall!! That was a present to myself:biggrin: Gwen hates Pink Floyd, so i'm gonna have to find a friend to take.


 

Where is the show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EBorraga (Dec 25, 2011)

Louisville Kentucky, Rick, June 2012.


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 25, 2011)

We did something a little different this year.  Since we both pretty much have everything we want we decided to make Christmas a little brighter for some other folks so we bought gifts for several of the people at one of the local shelters we just started volunteering at.

What did we get in return........ the satisfaction of knowing that a few people had their day made just a little brighter when they weren't expecting it.  This is something we plan on doing from now on and would recommend it to anyone!


----------



## Rick P (Dec 25, 2011)

I am sure you wont have any issue finding someone to take that ticket EBorraga..........but if the concert is getting close and the seat is still open let me know!

I saw Waters in Ohio many years ago........hands down the best concert I have ever been to!


----------



## bensoelberg (Dec 25, 2011)

My parent's gave me a scroll saw and I got a new set of turning tools from my in-laws.  I'm pretty pumped about these because I've been using the carbon steel tools from Harbor Freight for the last 2 years.  Now I've actually got some tools made out of HSS.  Yea! less sharpening.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Dec 25, 2011)

Texatdurango said:


> We did something a little different this year. Since we both pretty much have everything we want we decided to make Christmas a little brighter for some other folks so we bought gifts for several of the people at one of the local shelters we just started volunteering at.
> 
> What did we get in return........ the satisfaction of knowing that a few people had their day made just a little brighter when they weren't expecting it. This is something we plan on doing from now on and would recommend it to anyone!


 
George you and your wife are top notch.  I see your heart is as warm as your feet.  :biggrin:


----------



## bking0217 (Dec 25, 2011)

I made pens galore for the family. Roxie (my wife) got a Kindle Fire. She decided to take a new approach. When she couldn't decide what to get for me, she bought nothing.


----------



## sumterdad (Dec 26, 2011)

Let's see I got my wife a ipad a new toaster convection oven( now I can claim the old one for my shop)
Some cake decorating stuff for her cake business and some other odds and ends.  She in returned gave me a vacuum chamber and cactus juice from turn text.  Then she gave me a marksman kit.  Then also she gave me a sc true quarter blank for the marksman.  Also she gave me a mini easy wood turn tool. A 25 gift card to a vendor on here. And one gift still hasn't made it in the mail yet.  And other odds and ends.  Wonderful christmas this year


----------



## dankc908 (Dec 26, 2011)

I got a 10" JET bandsaw from my wife.  I got her a "memory foam" mattress pad for our bed and a TV for her sewing room.  I gave my sister and her boyfriend acrylic razor handles that I had made.  She called to thank me and ordered 7 for her gift-giving next Christmas!  Gotta go and start a bandsaw box now!


----------



## tim self (Dec 26, 2011)

We took it easy buying for each other this yr since we just bought the camper.  I did make this for my Dad though.  It's my first completed scroll saw project.


----------



## renowb (Dec 26, 2011)

Take me! Take me!



EBorraga said:


> I got front row tickets to see Roger Waters play The Wall!! That was a present to myself:biggrin: Gwen hates Pink Floyd, so i'm gonna have to find a friend to take.


----------



## renowb (Dec 26, 2011)

One gift from my son is a $60 gift card from Woodcraft! Done spent it this morning!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 26, 2011)

Whaler said:


> All of my hints paid off and I got just what I wanted.



Nice pen in the background Dick! Love the Drill Doctor too:biggrin:


----------



## Lenny (Dec 26, 2011)

I gave my son an Amboyna Roman Harvest FP and a Kindle Fire. My daughter got a Canon digital Elph camera and a HD Tv. 

I got the pleasure of having the family all together again for a few days!


----------



## mredburn (Dec 26, 2011)

My wifes gift every year is the Christmas tree. We have a tree raising party and then after a couple of days letting it settle we have a tree decorating party. My wife I get what we want through out the year so I dont ask or expect much for christmas. I prefer the grand kids get taken care of first. My grand kids range from 2 years to 12 years now and this year was probably the best as the older kids enter their teen years and all that brings.


----------



## MSGMP (Dec 26, 2011)

My wife and I made a lot of the presents this year. I gave out three sets of screw drivers that I turned handles for out of mahogany, zebra wood and lacewood. My wife made Christmas ornaments for her family from an old pier from the family's lake cottage.


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 26, 2011)

here is my gift from the wife, my old wedding ring broke while on the delivery route towards the beginning of this year. So my wife got with Bruce Boone and had this made for me! Its made of Titanium and has a beautiful hammered design. On the inside, engraved, is "Eternally Yours"  "Mark 10: 6-9"

Huge thanks to Bruce for his amazing craftsmanship! For those that don't know, his work can be seen at www.boonerings.com

















Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Dec 26, 2011)

Very cool ring Seamus. The engraving looks perfect.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 27, 2011)

I didn't pick up the what did you give part of this thread... the wife and I don't do for each other... we get whatever we might want as it comes up.... I gave the kids each a big 10-11 inch salad bowl.  The girls got their and loved them... my son loved his, but it arrived with the package smashed and the bowl cracked... can't imagine what the post office did to crack a wooden bowl that has about a 3/8" thick wall.  I'll have to make him another one this next week or two.


----------



## btboone (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks Seamus.  )  We got to go to Disney and also spent some time with my mom.  It was a long drive back today though.


----------



## StephenM (Dec 31, 2011)

Got my wife a Keurig and made my mom a pen from a redbud tree my dad planted when we first moved into the house in 1972.  I had to take it down a few years ago after a windstorm split it.  My dad passed away 11 years ago tomorrow  - being an accountant to the end, he hung on until 2am New Years Day so my mom could claim him on her taxes for 2001


----------



## DMGill (Jan 1, 2012)

Got my husband his Incra Miter Gauge and some other small shop related things. Made pens and/or bottle stoppers for everyone. For my mom, I took a thick slice (about 1 1/2") of cedar cut from the root end (lots of figuring) sanded it smooth, leaving the edges natural, and painted some blue bonnets on it. Then laquered it real good. 

Our 4 y/o grandson's favorite gifts? Cowboy boots and leather work gloves! He LOVES to "work" with us in the shop! 

I got several gift certificates for massages and a truck load of fresh cut mesquite wood from south Texas! My dad needed 2 big trees cut down and actually let us keep the wood! We did NOT tell him what a big slab of mesquite wood sells for!


----------



## GrantH (Jan 1, 2012)

I got my lathe and all. I gave my brother a fishing tackle backpack, my dad a cool buck knife, and my mom some sleeves for her couponing. They all loved everything. My parents always do a LOT for us on Christmas, but they love our creativity and drive to create. I'll be making my mom a Triton shortly.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Lots*

Since we can't compete with the parents - we give the grandkids small items and make a contribution to their college funds. I gave all of our kids and one of our sons-in-law pens - the kids were with Seamus Rooney Tru-quarter blanks with their state of birth and their high school colors. We gave the other sons-in-law and daughter-in-law small things that we thought fit them well....one son-in-law got a "White Tail Monopoly" game.

We went a little heavy on ourselves this year - I gave Helen a new Dell Inspiron 570 to replace her 8 year old computer and a $100.00 gift certificate for her favorite antique store. She gave me a 60 inch Panasonic plasma HDTV and a shirt along with a couple of puzzle books. She got a Kindle Fire from one of the kids an nice throw from another and we got a Keurig[which with the amount of coffee we drink would cost us about $12 - $14 per day if we used it - we will when the kids come but not when we're alone]. We also got a Skype camera. I got a bunch of old cowboy movies - the Hoot Gibson, Ken Maynard, Roy Rogers variety that I grew up on and 4 John Wayne.....great gift.


----------



## Parson (Jan 3, 2012)

Smitty, you can 'reload' those Kcups if you like and cut down on the unit cost. The web's full of ideas for lowering the cost of use on the Keurig.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 3, 2012)

All year long we buy what we want and can afford so we stopped exchanging gifts years ago but this year I bought myself an inexpensive video recorder to make some you tube videos. Made my first one yesterday...what fun, to see it go here :
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?p=1334852#post1334852


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 3, 2012)

My wife and Mother-in-Law raided a Tommy Bahama store on my behalf!  I love the shirts, but won't spend that kind of $$$ on myself.  Also got a PENWorld subscription :biggrin: (or as I call it "the idea catalog").

My wife is a flower nut...a couple of years ago we settled on her annual Christmas present...tickets to the Philadelphia Flower Show and seminars; her birthday present...Train tickets to the show; and our anniversary gift...a hotel room so she can spend TWO days looking at flowers.  Makes my life much easier...just need a couple of little items for a stocking!


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Coffee*



Parson said:


> Smitty, you can 'reload' those Kcups if you like and cut down on the unit cost. The web's full of ideas for lowering the cost of use on the Keurig.


It also comes with a plastic cup for putting you're own ground coffee in.....but then you lose the speed.


----------



## wolftat (Jan 3, 2012)

I think I may have gotten my walking papers and the freedom to move about the country freely again opening up the opportunity to move elsewhere and take a job I have been considering for a while.


----------



## renowb (Jan 3, 2012)

Drawers


----------



## skiprat (Jan 3, 2012)

renowb said:


> Drawers


 
Give or receive? Wood or cloth?:biggrin:


----------

